# What's your Real Ale name?



## tomdavis (3/2/14)

A pint of Mason's Bitter Goat Beater for me!....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/2/14)

I will tell you what mine isn't "Squires Old Cock Puller"


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/2/14)

Masons Special Ferret Biter. 

How did they know!?


----------



## brad81 (3/2/14)

Mason's Ruby Donkey Wobbler



Are we still talking about Ale names here h34r:


----------



## TimT (3/2/14)

Peeler's Bitter Goat Shagger?

Er.... yeah.....


----------



## Black Devil Dog (3/2/14)

There are a few potentially nasty combinations there.

eg E-Z-Jun-P. 

Grooms Blonde Cock Biter.


----------



## mosto (3/2/14)

Chandlers Old Badger Fancier


----------



## MartinOC (3/2/14)

Ostler's Vintage Cow Chaser'Botherer

FUCKME! How on EARTH did they know?!??!? h34r:


----------



## pk.sax (3/2/14)

Shepherd's zesty goat lifter

I dunno, never put a lime in my beer by choice m'ld.


----------



## Grainer (3/2/14)

Chandlers Pale Badger Doger... Amazing that they know I'm Dodgy!!!!


----------



## Crofty (3/2/14)

Groom's Nutty Pheasant Botherer


----------



## warra48 (3/2/14)

Fletcher's Zesty Badger Botherer.

I don't approve of bestiality, so this is definitely NOT me, but Fletcher, whoever he or she is...


----------



## MartinOC (3/2/14)

warra48 said:


> I don't approve of bestiality


You DO realise that anyone who's into Flagellation, Necrophilia & Bestiality is just flogging a dead horse...... h34r:


----------



## black_labb (3/2/14)

Chandlers Amber Ferret Biter

I don't know what kind of beer would leave someone inebriated enough to bite a ferret while being agile enough to catch one.


----------



## Nibbo (3/2/14)

Turner's Heavy Lobster Choker

I love it...


----------



## razz (3/2/14)

Weavers Pale Spaniel beater! (I love my dog, really I do)


----------



## of mice and gods (3/2/14)

I didn't like mine but I do want to make a slightly sweet, high alcohol fruit beer just so i can call it 'Digger's Velvet Badger Tickler'


----------



## sp0rk (3/2/14)

Fisher's Nutty Cock Shagger
Well...


----------



## tomdavis (3/2/14)

These are gold. 

My wife has already requested I make hers

'Clogger's Golden Spaniel Slurper'


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (3/2/14)

Peeler's Heavy Lobster Beater


----------



## Mardoo (3/2/14)

Weaver's Vintage Toad Worrier


----------



## tomdavis (3/2/14)

This one has hallucinogenic qualities... 



Mardoo said:


> Weaver's Vintage Toad Worrier


I am sure I have had some of these at some CAMRA festivals in the UK!


----------



## Crusty (3/2/14)

Cobblers Ruby Spaniel Biter
Yes indeed! I'm going for another beer..........Back soon!


----------



## crazyhorse (3/2/14)

Weaver's Special Toad Tosser!


----------



## Danwood (3/2/14)

Turner's nutty ferret tosser.

I'm sure I had a pint of this at the Fawcett Inn, Manchester....


----------



## Canuckdownunder (3/2/14)

Clerk's Dark Cock Choker (honestly hahahahaha!)


----------



## Lecterfan (3/2/14)

I will be brewing Weaver's Fruity Spaniel Dodger this very weekend!


----------



## vic45 (3/2/14)

Lecterfan said:


> I will be brewing Weaver's Fruity Spaniel Dodger this very weekend!


Save me a pint could you Lecter and I will swap a pint of my Weaver's Vintage Cock Worrier


----------



## Thefatdoghead (4/2/14)

mosto said:


> Chandlers Old Badger Fancier


Im,

Chandlers old Pheasant Fancier

So close...

I don't own any Pheasants I promise.


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (4/2/14)

Was planning on doing a 10%er to age so Fisher's Strong Goat Snapper it is, poor goat, it'll go nice on the bbq though it might be a bit tough


----------



## sp0rk (4/2/14)

Though I'd do the wife's one too
Clerk's Nutty Donkey Shagger (or Biter for her maiden name)


----------



## Lecterfan (4/2/14)

vic45 said:


> Save me a pint could you Lecter and I will swap a pint of my Weaver's Vintage Cock Worrier


 Could you have got a more perfect name?


----------



## Dave70 (4/2/14)

Masons Nutty Toad Fighter. 

_




_


_Huh..huh??_


OK..now lets do our porn names.

Kneel before Boss Whipper, bitches..


----------



## DeGarre (4/2/14)

Turner's Pale Goat Choker


----------



## boybrewer (4/2/14)

Weavers pheasant dodger .


----------



## MCHammo (5/2/14)

Tinker's Golden Cock Dodger.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (6/2/14)

Turners Smooth Badger Snapper


----------



## sponge (6/2/14)

My Real ale: Turner's Golden Rabbit Snapper

My pornstar name: Master Drinker



If only my real ale name was a little more promising...


----------



## dibby33 (6/2/14)

Weavers Nutty Lobster Worrier :unsure:


----------



## sponge (6/2/14)

A lot of these real ale names sound more like porn names..


----------



## ratchie (6/2/14)

_Squires Vintage Donkey Fancier._


----------



## syl (6/2/14)

Peeler's Pale Pheasant Fancier!


----------



## Josh (10/2/14)

Cooper's Pale Cock Worrier


----------



## winkle (10/2/14)

Weaver's Zesty Rabbit Worrier, at least its not a sheep.


----------



## davedoran (10/2/14)

Grooms Nutty Goat Beater


----------



## bconnery (10/2/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I will tell you what mine isn't "Squires Old Cock Puller"


You say that now but wait until you meet him...


----------



## bconnery (10/2/14)

Fisher's Ruby Goat Botherer

I'm planning to brew an ESB soon too, I think I just found its name...


----------



## Blitzer (10/2/14)

Fisher's Amber Cock Tickler


----------



## ambriela (20/2/14)

Shepherds golden cock slurper. nice.


----------



## GABBA110360 (20/2/14)

Cobblers Heavy Toad Snapper


----------



## Pogierob (20/2/14)

Fishers fruity rat biter


----------



## Pogierob (20/2/14)

So happy I didn't end up with "
Cock slurper".


----------



## hoppy2B (20/2/14)

Coopers Smooth Pheasant Slurper. 

Drop the 'Pheasant' and it sounds quite delectable.


----------



## kenlock (20/2/14)

Fisher's Heavy Pheasant Slurper


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (28/2/14)

Fishers Dark Badger Tosser

Gonna use that one :huh:


----------



## 431neb (28/2/14)

Weavers Ruby Toad Slurper.

I dunno if I'm incontinent or if this thread is a funny as my wet pants would indicate.

I'm spewing mine wasn't Shepherd's Best Goat Shagger.

Thumbs up for making me laugh Carlos the Gerbil - Maybe choose a name from the list next time?


----------



## brouhaha (28/2/14)

Fisher's Special Cow Licker.... Not sure if I'd order a pint of it. But if the internet says that what it's called, what choice do I have? Thanks internet.


----------



## Weizguy (28/2/14)

I can't view the original post. May be blocked at work... but I once brewed a Strong Ale spiced with vanilla and cinnamon.

With a vague awareness that certain spices and food flavours can be tasted in human ejaculate, I happily christened this beer "Oude Kumwadde".

I found a bottle the other day and the flavourings have now subsided, so does that mean that I have to change the name?

Les out


----------



## billygoat (28/2/14)

Shepherds Nutty Goat Fighter


----------



## spog (28/2/14)

Very clever naming system.
Cloggers Nutty Badger Beater for me.
I have Clogged
a few things in my time,some people would agree that I am Nuts ,never seen a Badger and as for Beater ,well there was this time as a pre pubescent teenager I found this magazine and.....


----------



## Lakey (28/2/14)

Weaver's vintage goat slurper


----------

